# FHM Top 10 ladies



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Kelly Brook 
Cheryl Tweedy 
Angelina Jolie 
Michelle Ryan 
Elisha Cuthbert 
Britney Spears 
Abi Titmuss 
Sarah Harding 
Beyonce Knowles 
Charlotte Church

Who is Elisha Cuthbert :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.elisha-cuthbert.com/ElishaSaver.exe :roll: :roll:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Is there nothing TT fans don't know?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> Is there nothing TT fans don't know?


Don't know...


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Don't know a lot of these by name, but Abi Titmuss. Strikes me as a bit of a heffer.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

They left me off the list again this year......


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Mmmmmmm . . . . Angelina Jolie . . . . . . . .


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Angie & Beyonce are the only two I can see that really deserve to be on the list.. rest are slappers


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Britney Spears
Charlotte Church

:lol: :lol: :lol:

were they pi$$ed?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheryl Tweedie 

Oh perleeaase - how the hell can she be anywhere near the same list as Angelina Jolie :?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Britney Spears
> Charlotte Church
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Who?

The people on the list, or those that chose the list..

Seeing CC there, I would have thought the former.. 

John


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Where's Gemma Hadley, that's what I want to know?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Abi Titmuss is well worth her place in the list.

Anyone who has seen the video would think so, if not there is something wrong with them


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Joanna Lumley?
Helen Mirren?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheryl Tweedy's crumpet NaughTTy, no Angelina I grant you but fit nontheless.

I can never see what the fuss is with Ms Titmus, that said, I would, but she is female with a pulse so that doesn't count for much :roll:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Carlos
What video? Do you want to share something with us?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah yes, "that" video. Guess that does put her up the list a touch doesn't it.

(And I don't think the powers that be would appreciate that sort of thing being posted unfortunately)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Cheryl is lovely.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I want to know why Liv Tyler is so far down the list.

On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd giver her one!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OK I concede - Cheryl has got something about her :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> OK I concede - Cheryl has got something about her :wink:


Personally I think both Cheryl and Nadine from Girls Aloud are both rather nice.

Can't believe Cheryl is going out with Ashley Cole (ok well I can) - if you have ever heard the guy speak you know what I'd mean. He makes David Beckham appear like Einstein in compariosn LOL.

Damian


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Rachel Stevens and Jennifer Aniston not even there :? im offended since i get told i look like both of them. Better start eating heaps since Kelly Brooke is now the top? :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Where the hell is Carol Vorderman?


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

streetka1234 said:


> Rachel Stevens and Jennifer Aniston not even there :? im offended since i get told i look like both of them. Better start eating heaps since Kelly Brooke is now the top? :lol:


Any pics :?:  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Abi Titmuss is well worth her place in the list.
> 
> Anyone who has seen the video would think so, if not there is something wrong with them


Really - I thought she had an incredibly untidy growler. And that's coming (pardon the pun) from someone who grew up watching 70's porn. :roll:

I can't see what all the fuss is about regarding her really. :?

Angelina Jolie - yes.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Personally I think both Cheryl and Nadine from Girls Aloud are both rather nice.


Pop down Mambos and you can get a slap from one of them


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Personally I think both Cheryl and Nadine from Girls Aloud are both rather nice.
> 
> 
> Pop down Mambos and you can get a slap from one of them


If only !!!

Damian


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

My theory on why Cheryl Tweedy is there:

she looks like a right dirty one [smiley=whip.gif]

I thang you


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> she looks like a right dirty one [smiley=whip.gif]


Of course she is, she's a Geordie. Why do you think I was so sad to leave the North?


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> streetka1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Stevens and Jennifer Aniston not even there :? im offended since i get told i look like both of them. Better start eating heaps since Kelly Brooke is now the top? :lol:
> ...


Haha no way, u will just have to go to a meet or something cos im not putting a photo on the net :!: Its unbelievable the amount of ppl who have said it , i think its a complement so im quite happy and so is my fiancee :wink: I just wish i had their money too :wink:


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Angelina Jolie is a dog  .

Nicole Kidman or Kirsty Gallagher? Lurvly [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

vernan said:


> Where's Gemma Hadley, that's what I want to know?


trafic and travel has never been more engaging!


----------

